# NOT happy with WholeSaleSuppliesPlus. (WSP)



## Lane (Jan 22, 2008)

Soooooo..... after reading so many good things about WSP, I decided to do my monthly large order from them.... Not happy.

First on the shipping...My package arrived *almost a week late*. I was told it was stuck in CO due to weather...ok, I'll let that pass (EVEN tho I ordered a package from Peak and it came in three days flat, FROM CO!, but that's another post...) When the box arrived, it was completely smashed up...again, this may have been the fault of UPS...

 Needless to say, FOUR of the FO's and one EO had  leaked about an ounce of each...My box and all of the little peanuts inside are soaked in oils AND all the labels to *all* of my products bought (fixed oils, butters, colorants, etc), are ruined and I can't read ANY of them! Everything smells like a combination of Pumpkin Spice, Green Grass, Lemon Lavender, Cool Water and Lanvender EO. GROSS!! 

I emailed the CO asking if they could replace the lost amounts of each of the scents. I didn't complain about the labels or anything, I just want what was lost replaced. I got an e-mail back saying they would take care of it tomorrow! Not today, tomorrow!! So they call today and tell me I have to file a claim with UPS and it isn't their fault. 

I'm sorry, but you need to STAND BY YOUR SERVICE! Regaurdless of who's fault it is! Maybe they didn't seal the bottles correctly, maybe UPS dropped the box, but don't tell ME, as a customer who just spent A LOT of money with your CO to deal with it on my own...That's just poor Customer Service...

AND to top it off, they told me to save the box incase USP comes to MY HOUSE to inspect it. I had to finally put it in a large trash bag because I couldn't handle the way it smelled...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like they did what they could to make sure your stuff got there safe.  I don't see that it is WSP's fault at all.


----------



## Lane (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree, It could have been either Companies fault. But WSP uses UPS to ship. My problem it that they aren't doing anything to fix the issue.

Any other CO that I have dealt with, right away they send a replacement "whatever" no questions asked. 

I spent over $150 with them, as a first time customer. And instead of helping me replace ten dollars worth of oils, they point fingers and say, "sorry, not our fault."

As a business owner and a crafter, I stand by my product, making sure my customer is happy with it, down to EVERY detail.


----------



## sweetlyunique (Jan 22, 2008)

I really don't think it is WSP fault it probably
 did happen in shipping have been orderig from them for years excellent service and products. I ordered for a company once and the same thing happen to me with a lotion base only 3/4 of it leaked out I still order from that company not lotion base but they ask me to save the box also as they have to recover the funds from ups they pay insurance and there are so many dishonest people out there who ruin it for us honest people so they have to have the proof the get their money back so I am sure they are not singling you out Stay positive


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 22, 2008)

I have litterally ordered over _______dollars in supplies from them over the years & have only had 1 problem. They sent the wrong size lids. They sent out a replacement order to me the next day & told me to keep the misfits.

When you go through checkout at WSP or anywhere else, you have to choose your shipping method & by doing so you are agreeing to the policies of that company. I asssume you chose UPS ground shipping during that check out & that is the way USP works. You do have to keep the box & you must file the claim from yiour end. It does not work from the senders end.

Were any of the bottles cracked or broken? If not I think I would call WSP back & tell them it was not a shipping issue it was a leaky cap issue whicj would be their responsibility. They always electrical tape the bottles so I cant imagine how this happened without an obvious broken bottle. As for the labels, I bet they would send you new ones to apply to your bottles.

Sorry this happened, delivery mishaps happen but they are few & far apart.

If you had noticed the damege while the driver was still there I *think* you could have refused the box due to damage & the box would have been returned &at that point the damage claims & such would have to have been made by WSP. Not sure, but I *thikn* that is the way that works.

It was VERY smart to take the picture!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 22, 2008)

I just ordered a boatload of stuff from them (including FOs) and it all arrived in perfect order. I know these things happen about 1 in 100(0) times, but it is always tough to be that 1. Just know that you've had your mishap for the year and the last 11 months should be smooth sailing....i mean shipping.


----------



## Lane (Jan 22, 2008)

*Crosses fingers for a error free next 11 months* haha...

Well, I just called the Co. back. I explained again what happened and that I needed new labels atleast. (Thanks for idea Tab!) They are going to send lables for the FOs only, replace an ounce of each leaky oil and send it out tomorrow. They are going to file the claim with UPS (I don't have to) and someone is going to come to my house to see the box and oils. 

I guess it just all really ticked me off because I have had way better customer service with other companies. 

However!!! I DID place another order with them, SO hopefully that one arrives 100%. I do like what I have tried from the Co so far, but ALL of the oils have had problems in some way in my CP. I'm also doing MP and they work very well... I wish on the reviews on their site it stated WHAT kind of soap people are using the oils for.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 24, 2008)

I ordered from three times.

My recent order, I missed one bottle of EO, I emailed them that night, and I got the email back next day, they are going to send me a bottle that day.

Each time I emailed them, they called me back the next day.

So far I am happy with them CS.

But this recent order, I did have 3 or 4 bottles of FOs leaking a little bit, not much.


----------



## Lane (Jan 24, 2008)

NameThatCandy said:
			
		

> But this recent order, I did have 3 or 4 bottles of FOs leaking a little bit, not much.


Was there tape wrapped around the bottles? There was tape on mine and they still leaked.. Even after I cleaned them up,it's like the lids to the bottles hold oil and when they are up right, a little pours out... Hmmm.. But I have been happy with the oils so far...They are going to replace mine so that's good. ;D


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2008)

There should be little funnel shaped liners in the lids as well. I got my order last week & removed the lid & the liner was so tight in place I had trouble getting it off so I could get the oil out. Were your lids lined? Just tryin' to figure this mystery out!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 24, 2008)

> Was there tape wrapped around the bottles? There was tape on mine and they still leaked.. Even after I cleaned them up,it's like the lids to the bottles hold oil and when they are up right, a little pours out...



Yes, they were taped, when I got my order this Monday, as soon as I opened the box, I knew there was a leak, coz I smelt it.  Then the paper containers were little damp around the opening.  The tapes were wet, but not bad.  Like u said, it's like the lids to the bottles hold oils, so even I cleaned it, each time I open the bottle, it leaks all over my hands.  I don't have this problem last time.



> There should be little funnel shaped liners in the lids as well.



yes, there are the little funnels liners.  

BTW, I just tried Mango Papaya FO yesterday, it makes my kitchen smells great, very sweet and fresh.  My hubby came home from work, he commented that our kitchen hasn't smelt that great for long time.  And he thinks it is the best scent I ever soap.


----------



## Lane (Jan 24, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> There should be little funnel shaped liners in the lids as well. I got my order last week & removed the lid & the liner was so tight in place I had trouble getting it off so I could get the oil out. Were your lids lined? Just tryin' to figure this mystery out!



Yup! I had the "funnel liners" in my lids too.- The poly seal...

I am pretty sure those are suppose to be attached to the lid and not the bottle.

Maybe the liners aren't properly attached to the lids and when they ship they fill with oil and the oil slowly leaks out...Hmmmm....

Ya, whenever I open a bottle, the oil gets all over my hands...I will say tho, that the Lemon Lavender FO is SUPER strong and worked great in CP!


----------



## Wax Munky (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow!.. Sorry you had a bad experience with them your first time.They handled that situation poorly,in my opinion.UPS wasn't so bright either.
WSP jerked you around,(Wasn't your responsibility to seal those caps.package the items.Really where is the "Quality Control" these days?
I've had the same problem with leaky bottles.Mine were replaced immediately,no questions asked,I got an apology,and a reason how that happened."The caps was closed too tight,broke that inner seal".I was also told that if that happens it shortens the scent life.Which is why it was being replaced.
UPS, Now they should have taken the time to show and tell you the box is damaged.Offered to put the claim in for you.My UPS Drivers do,We have actually inspected cases of glass together because the box had a nik in it.
I put out hundred's to a thousand on wax,and supplies.If I get the run around I no longer give that business my hard earned money.Especially if they had given me the run around that you received.
I'd suggest in the future don't email them,call them and let them hear you.Use those tracking #'s.Last thing I can think of to help you in the future,talk to the UPS driver,and let him/her know that in the future you will not accept damaged packages.Just in case your not at home when they arrive.They will understand.


Munky.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 27, 2008)

The lemon lavender is to die  for & I don't like lavender!

I wonder if WSP got a batch of defective lids from their supplier? In 7 years I have never had a single leak.


----------



## Lane (Jan 27, 2008)

I just got in my second order! (Still have not received the oils they told me they would replace) It was in good contition. I only ordered some packaging supplies...bt I had no problems.

I think they did get a batch of "bad lids" ... I'll see how my replacement oils hold up in shipping...


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 27, 2008)

Anytime I have had a supplier that sent oils to me that leaked, that supplier always replaced them, with no questions asked. For that, they kept my business. The market is very competitive and our $$ is not going as far.  Companies should do whatever is reasonable to keep the customer happy if they are to remain viable. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Lane (Jan 27, 2008)

CPSoaper said:
			
		

> Anytime I have had a supplier that sent oils to me that leaked, that supplier always replaced them, with no questions asked. For that, they kept my business. The market is very competitive and our $$ is not going as far.  Companies should do whatever is reasonable to keep the customer happy if they are to remain viable. Just my $0.02.


 Completely agrees...Thats why I was so p*ssed about it in the first place.


----------



## Lane (Jan 31, 2008)

Just a little update... I got the replacement oils, finally. I also got replacement labels for the bottles that got ruined. They sent the *WRONG* labels!  :x Seriously...

Now, This time, the box was in perfect condition...Of course when I opened it, I had an entire bottle of Lavender EO all over the place! Yes, the bottle was taped. Yes every single bottle had leaked again, but not as bad as the Lavender. Let me tell you, Lavender EO and Cool Water FO along with Pumpkin Spice, makes a horrific smell...

Anyway, so much EO had leaked, some of the packing peanuts melted! I am DONE ordering FO's from this CO. I am not even going to bother having my replacements...replaced... :? *sigh*









*This is the problem!! The seal in the lid is not properly attached and it fills with oil!!! The oil leaks along the side of the bottle when it is up right It makes a huge mess every single time you go to use the FO.*


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 31, 2008)

Please do send them the pictures Lane. It must be defective lids. They need to know so they will quite using them. With that being said. I got 6 bottle this week & they are all perfect. Don't know what is up w/ the wrong labels. Maybe an Xboyfriend of yours is working in the WSP warehouse, saw your name & thought he would have some fun. This is out of serious character for them.

You know, there is another place I have ordered from for 7 years, back in Nov they screwed up my order bigtime & were total idiots on the phone. I was furious. Once I got to the bottom of things I found out the regular girl left on emergency maternity leave & they got 2 temps from an agency to fill in untill they could train someone & the temps ran off a ton of customers in just about a weeks time. I can only imagine it's got to be somthing weird like that. That is not the norm.


----------

